# Need a revolver for my wife



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

*Need a revolver for my wife*

I find myself facing the need to purchase a revolver for my wife. She has had two serious surgeries on her right (strong) hand, and can no longer operate a semi-auto, or handle more than very mild recoil. She knows how to shoot, and was able to handle my BHP with full-house loads with no problem. Having been a semi-auto shooter virtually all my life, I'm venturing into somewhat unfamiliar territory. She has handled, and fell in love with a Charter Arms Lavender Lady. 38 wadcutters would be a good starting place to start rebuilding her hand strength. Any opinions on the current production Charter Arms? I know they have a rather spotty record. I will try to steer her to the all steel version if I can, 'cause that aluminum frame is _really_ light. The doc doesn't think she will ever regain the full strength in her hand, so a 357 is, I'm afraid, out of the question. TIA for your opinions.

Roy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The heavier the gun, the less it will recoil. The gun's weight soaks up some of the recoil force.

If your wife has hand-strength issues, a long barrel will also help absorb recoil force. Maybe instead of a 2" snubbie, look into a 3" or even a 4" barrel.

Let her try before you buy. I believe that you will find trigger action to be a deciding factor, too. Make sure that she can handle a double-action trigger for at least five consecutive (dry-fire) shots. Some old Charter Arms revolvers had really light, nicely crisp trigger actions, so maybe the new ones do too.

Using two hands, it is possible to thumb-cock and fire single-action quickly and repeatedly, but it's a skill that has to be extensively and frequently practiced to make it "automatic" and usefully effective. It is not easy to do under pressure, when one is in danger. (The left thumb does the cocking, and the right index finger does the shooting.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Charter arms also makes a revolver in 9mm and 40 caliber.....

9mm
79920 9 mm Pitbull Rimless Revolver

40 caliber
Charter Pit Bill #74020

She might also want to look into the Rhino...... 
With the barrel on the bottom the weapon does not "fly" up on recoil.... It recoils straight back through your arm..... In the attached UTube you can see the difference in recoil with a Colt and Rhino firing 357 magnums...Some say the recoil with the Rhino shooting 357 has the recoil of a 38 special.. (Test firing starts at 11:30)
Chiappa Rhino 40DS "White Rhino" .357 Magnum Revolver Review - YouTube


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

charter arms gets good reviews on some other forums. my go to for revolvers are smith of ruger. smith has the 686 in 3,4, 6 inch and ruger has a gp100 in 3 inch. both weighing in mid 30 ozs. both are 357 but 38 cal works just fine and hardly no recoil. both are also a bit pricey


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

My vote is for the Ruger LCR in .38 +p. It is lite and has a nice smooth trigger. At least mine does.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Ruger GP100 with a 4" barrel might work. It's big, heavy, and reliable. It is a 357, but when shooting 38 special, it feels like a 22. It's very nice.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Made the rounds of the LGS in town today and found a little Charter Undercover in 38. The clerk handed it to me with the cylinder open and I was favorably impressed by the fit and finish of the little gun. The rubber grips felt very nice. Trigger pull was ok too. Then I went to open the cylinder to give it back to the clerk and--------------------HOLY SMOKE that cylinder release was stiff! That was a deal breaker for me. With the medical issues since my wife's hand surgeries, she would never be able to open it! Anyone else experience that? Back to Smith or Ruger! D**n! Really liked the way that thing felt!

Roy

Also found a beautiful Police Positive 4" that was SWEET! But I could have bought 3 guns for what they wanted for that one!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Found somewhere on the internet......

*If you're planning on buying your first gun, you should try to put your hands on as many guns as possible and shoot as many guns as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My suggestion: In *Cait*'s post, please replace "accurately" with "comfortably."

They're all accurate, but only one or two will be comfortable to handle and shoot.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife's revolver ~



357/38, Ruger SP-101, w/ 3" barrel, hammer spur, Lutz action job, and soft rubber Hogue Monogrip.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Ruger has also started selling the SP 101s with a 4" barrel.
The advantage being a smaller framed gun, reasonable weight, good sighting radius and handling.
But, trigger reach, pull weight and the weight ? of the gun may be an issue for her.

.327 or .357 Magnum offers lots of options for ammo.
I doubt she would want to shoot either of the Magnum cartridges, but .32 shorts up through .32 H&R should work in the .327 and there are lots and lots of .38 Special loads that can be used in the .357 Magnums.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

S&W 642 is light and easy to carry but while the 640 is a little heaver it's a LOT easier to shoot.
It'd be great if she could try both before deciding.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I have no idea what this means; but I just looked; and Sturm-Ruger no longer lists 327 Magnum as an available caliber for the SP-101 in their on-line catalog. Moreover, don't get me wrong, I like the new 4" SP-101; but anything with a 4" barrel is going to be, kind 'a, tough for most women to stuff into their handbags in the same way that a majority of women do with their carry pistols, around here. Once a pistol has a 4" barrel it's achieved the same size (and weight) as a primary carry piece; and might as well be carried on the hip. (Which, in my experience, most women will not do.)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ArmyCop said:


> S&W 642 is light and easy to carry but while the 640 is a little heaver it's a LOT easier to shoot.
> It'd be great if she could try both before deciding.


+1 to the S&W 642.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I will try to find someplace to rent and have her try the 642 Thanks guys. This has been frustrating for both of us since she used to shoot any of my handguns including my HiPower duty gun with full house loads. To say nothing of the fact that after a lifetime of being able to do anything she wanted, she is severely limited now. Doesn't help any that the first surgery was badly botched by an arrogant little jerk of a surgeon. AARRGH!!

I have a funny feeling she is going to be stuck with a 22 Better than nuthin'!


----------



## Nobius (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure you use light loads when she's trying the 642. My wife loves shooting her Model 10 but my 442 is too snappy for her.


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you sure a revolver is the answer? Next time you're in a gun shop, try to take a look at the Ruger SR 22. Perhaps you could rack the slide for your wife and then hand it to her for carry. Load it with CCI Stingers, and it can serve as a defense weapon. If she's going to pull the hammer back on a revolver, she can surely pull the hammer back on this easy, gentle semiautomatic. And the trigger is smooth as butter. I recommend this gun highly. My wife thinks it's perfect, for her. Possibly, your wife would like it, as well.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

This is a good choice here!!

I would also suggest any Smith and Wesson or Charter arms....Also I would suggest going to a range if one is available and rent a few to see which one you like.



Glock Doctor said:


> My wife's revolver ~
> 
> 
> 
> 357/38, Ruger SP-101, w/ 3" barrel, hammer spur, Lutz action job, and soft rubber Hogue Monogrip.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been thru these issues with my wife (no surgery but petite hands) bought a S&W 642 Airweight 38spl and it's kicked her a$$ with factory standard pressure loads, just to much recoil in to light a gun. We bought a M&P 22 and she loves it, don't rule out a quality 22lr. Bottom line guys , Let the Ladies shoot before they buy!


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Glock Doctor said:


> I have no idea what this means; but I just looked; and Sturm-Ruger no longer lists 327 Magnum as an available caliber for the SP-101 in their on-line catalog. Moreover, don't get me wrong, I like the new 4" SP-101; but anything with a 4" barrel is going to be, kind 'a, tough for most women to stuff into their handbags in the same way that a majority of women do with their carry pistols, around here. Once a pistol has a 4" barrel it's achieved the same size (and weight) as a primary carry piece; and might as well be carried on the hip. (Which, in my experience, most women will not do.)


I bought a new SP101 - 357 mag with a 2 1/4" barrel a few months ago and then found a used SP101 3" barrel in 327 Federal Mag and a GP100 stainless 4" barrel in 327 Federal mag so I sold the 357 mag and used the money for these other handguns.

I like the 327 Federal mag in these two models, More power then 38 + P, and you get a extra round in the cylinder because of the cartridge being smaller in diamiter. And you can shoot 32 H&R mag, 32 Long and 32 Short out of this gun and then tou have the higer end 327 Federal mag to carry for personal defense.

But this caliber was discontinued so it will cost you upwards of $800 if you can find a used one. They did make this caliber in the Blackhawk series.

I stoped by Skagit Arms in Burlington, Wa last week and they had just recieved several SP101 revolvers, Three of them had the 3" barrel and the others had the 2 1/4" barrel. Your choice $525 each. 
I stoped by the Cabelas in Tulalip, Wa a couple of days ago anf they had a SP101 with a 21/4" barrel for $549.
I stopped by Sportco in Fife, Wa. a couple of weeks ago and they had both the 3" and 2 1/4" SP101s in stock for $519 a piece.

They are readily available here in my area, I'll be buying a new SP101 with a 3" barrel as soon as I have the extra cash to replace the one I sold.

For some one with wrist or hand problems I'd suggest the GP100 in 357 mag and shoot 38 through it. Loaded with Hornady Critical Defense 38 + P for self-defense. (4" Barrel"


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

the walther pk380 has a really easy slide to operate also


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

Ksgunner said:


> My vote is for the Ruger LCR in .38 +p. It is lite and has a nice smooth trigger. At least mine does.


I agree w/t Ruger LCR except have her try one in .22 mag as well. It's an overlooked SD round and doesn't kick _nearly _ ama a .38. Especially a +P .38.

Ruger® LCR® Double-Action Revolver Models And here's a couple youtube reviews: Ruger LCR .22 Magnum - YouTube

Lightweight, Compact Ruger LCR 22 Magnum Pocket Revolver - Gunblast.com - YouTube Both these review are pretty good.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

olroy said:


> I find myself facing the need to purchase a revolver for my wife. She has had two serious surgeries on her right (strong) hand, and can no longer operate a semi-auto, or handle more than very mild recoil. She knows how to shoot, and was able to handle my BHP with full-house loads with no problem. Having been a semi-auto shooter virtually all my life, I'm venturing into somewhat unfamiliar territory. She has handled, and fell in love with a Charter Arms Lavender Lady. 38 wadcutters would be a good starting place to start rebuilding her hand strength. Any opinions on the current production Charter Arms? I know they have a rather spotty record. I will try to steer her to the all steel version if I can, 'cause that aluminum frame is _really_ light. The doc doesn't think she will ever regain the full strength in her hand, so a 357 is, I'm afraid, out of the question. TIA for your opinions.
> 
> Roy


I would consider a Colt or S&W .38 standard weight, if she can't handle the recoil. The lightweight revolvers are nice to carry until you have to shoot them. They kick like a mule! A good standard Colt or S&W will be fine. The S&W M&P series looks like pretty nice selection. Rugers are solid, and I wouldn't hesitate to carry one if I were a revolver guy.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, I bought the little lady her gun today. Found a S&W Mod. 10 2 1/2 inch that she really likes. Pachmayer grips, round butt and perfect mechanically, about 90-95% on the blue. Typical well-worked S&W smooth DA trigger pull. Nice gun, and heavy enough to soak up recoil, which is very important since her two hand surgeries.:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I think you made an excellent selection. Those model 10s are hard to beat.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Took the wife's Model 10 to the range a few days ago (at her request) and ran about fifty rounds through it, a mix of reloaded wadcutters and the Winchester 132 gr FMJ Training ammo. The little gun was surprisingly pleasant to shoot with the light loads. Was able to to easily hold groups to about 3 1/2" at 15 yds. A few questions however: I consistently printed about 2" low and right.  A 10:00 hold put the pattern right on center. It's close enough for normal combat ranges, but I'm not satisfied. Milking the trigger? Secondly, three rounds of the Winchester Training Rounds failed to fire. One fired on the second strike, one took three strikes, and the third NEVER fired. The first strikes on all three looked solid enough to have fired. Has anyone else run into this with the Winchester ammo? All the reloads fired perfectly. Is it possible to change the hammer from the bobbed DAO version to a spurred type to allow single action shooting? Lastly, has anyone used one of Birchwood Casey's Gun Blue touch-up pens? I would like to touch up the holster wear. When the set of new Hogue Bantam grips arrive, (to better fit her small hands) a longer range session is in order.

Roy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One of my pistols is very sensitive to hard primers. It just won't fire some brands of ammunition.
But it's a famously finicky gun, so I expected that. I don't use it for self-defense.

A good pistolsmith might be able to jigger the mainspring, to make a stronger hammer-hit. This may increase the trigger pull, though.

If you are left-handed, it might be expected that you'd shoot low-right, from "milking." But if you're right handed, you should be "milking" to low-left.
If you're shooting low, you need to carefully (cut-and-try) reduce the height of the front sight, just a little bit.
If you want to center your hold, right-to-left, you need a really good pistolsmith to bend the front sight just a little bit to the right.

If your pistol were properly zeroed to 25 yards, it should shoot a little high at 15.
If you use a file on your front sight, wrap some tape around half of it so that you can ride it on the rear-sight area without cutting, while the front sight is cut. This cuts the front sight level, in relation to the rear sight.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Steve. Before I do anything drastic, I will see how it shoots for Mo. I know that differences in how a person grips the pistol will make a difference in where it hits, so I will wait and see. Having a real hard time finding wadcutters. May have to start reloading again:?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Model 10 is a sweet shooting revolver, just like it came from the factory. I have a 4" that my wife shoots very well, and since she previously showed no interest in shooting, we both consider it to be her gun. I started her out on a S&W Model 63 (.22 cal) and she shot it well, so we transitioned into the Model 10 during the first lesson, with good success.

I would suspect that the bobbed hammer is causing a light primer strike, especially if it is an after-market modification. Some gunsmiths have trouble getting that right. I have a Ruger GP-100 that has a factory bobbed hammer that works perfectly, with a trigger that can be 'staged' (to approximate single action shooting) for more careful shooting. I also have a S&W 642 that is 'hammerless' (and therefore DA only) that also works well.

So, unless you can find ammo you like that fires every time, you are probably going to need an experienced gunsmith to solve the light primer strike problem.


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> I would suspect that the bobbed hammer is causing a light primer strike, especially if it is an after-market modification. Some gunsmiths have trouble getting that right..


Factory hammer


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

olroy said:


> Well, I bought the little lady her gun today. Found a S&W Mod. 10 2 1/2 inch that she really likes. Pachmayer grips, round butt and perfect mechanically, about 90-95% on the blue. Typical well-worked S&W smooth DA trigger pull. Nice gun, and heavy enough to soak up recoil, which is very important since her two hand surgeries.:mrgreen:


Very nice pistol! Excellent choice of weapon. I like the Model 10 S&W line of revolvers. Great platform. My personal favorite is the 4" bull barrel, but for a purse gun/CCW the 2" barrel is hard to beat.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a revolver for my wife. Best trade I've ever made. <g> (G'luck guy!)


----------

